# Bluetooth und Sony Ericsson T610 Datenübertragung

## klausx

Endlich habe ich es geschafft:

Datenübertragung vom Sony Ericsson T610 

über Epox BT-DG02 USB-Bluetooth Dongle.

1.Vorbereitung des Systems

	Programme und Tools:

		benötigt:

			bluez-kernel-2.3 (http://bluez.sourceforge.net/)

			bluez-libs-2.4

			bluez-sdp-1.1

			bluez-pan-1.1

			bluez-utils-2.3

			openobex-1.0.0

			openobex-apps-1.0.0

			tp4buart-01 (http://oss.software.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/tp4bluedrekar/index.html)

		optional:

			bluez-hcidump-1.5

			bluez-utils-2.3

Wichtig ist die Einrichtung des Systems wie bei Linux-User beschrieben:

Also zuerst den Kernel (2.4-20 bei mir), falls nicht vorhanden mit BluetoothKomponenten überstezten 

und alle benötigten Programme installieren.

2.Hilfreiche Quellen:

	Sehr umfangreich:

	http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/

3. Module und Programme starten

	Bei mir geht es folgendermaßen, vielleicht ist da noch ein bischen Balsat drin. Habe ich noch nicht getestet:

	<-------- auf der Konsole------------->

	modprobe bluez

	modprobe hci_usb

	killall hcid sdpd (solte eigentlich nicht notwendig sein)

	modprobe bnep (brauchen wir eigentlich auch nur, wenn für die Verbindung zweier Rechner ein Netzwerlinterface benötigt wird)

	modprobe rfcomm

	modprobe ussp

	hcid; sdpd; hciconfig hci0 piscan noauth up

	sdptool add --channel=10 OPUSH

	/"tpuart_Verzeichnis"/bin/start

	rfcomm bind "Handy_hex-Adresse" 10 (solte auch ohne gehen, tut es aber bei mir nicht)

	obexserver

	<-------- Ende der Konsole------------->

4. Daten vom Handy übertragen

	Anschließend kann man vom Handyn einfach eine Datei (Bild oder Ton) per Bluetooth verschicken.

	Diese landet dann standartmäßig mit dem original Dateinamen im /tmp Ordner. 

	Dies wird auf der Konsole auch angezeigt.

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## Pietschy

Hallo.

Ich habe schwirigkeiten tp4buart zu übersetzen.

Ich allerdings auch nicht so wichtig.

Wer eine Nokia 7650 hat, es gibt da eine möglichkeit das Handy dirket in Dateien system einzubinden, sprich mounten.

dazu sollte man mal nach p3nfs aussachau halten. 

http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html

Das ganze funtionier ganz gut in der Konsole, der mc ist ganz hilfreich. Dateienbrowser bringen das ganze immer weider leider zum Abstürzen.

Auf dem handy wird ein nfsclient installiert und über bluetooth kann man dann schön dateine austauschen. Sollte mit alles Serie60 telefonen funtionieren.

Im moment experimentiene ich mit gnome-bluetooth (damit ich mal was klickbares habe.) auf bugs.gentoo.org findet man auch schon ebuils.

das ganze läuft dann im Nautilus ab und macht einen Sehr guten eindruck. Dateine zum Handy schicken funzt schon. nur vom Hnady zu rechner will noch nicht.

Ronny

----------

## Boba

cool, danke, den rest hatte ich schon laufen, aber für dateien von handy nach pc hatte ich noch keine lösung.

----------

## Boba

ja, das tp4... lässt sich hier auch nicht compilen.

----------

## klausx

Ich hatte keine Probleme tp4bduart zu übersetzen. Im README steht, das das mit ./install gemacht wird, aber das habt Ihr ja gelesen.

Klaus

----------

## klausx

Nachtrag: Daten zum T610 senden

1. Programme:

	ussp-push (http://www.unrooted.net/hacking/ussp-push.tgz)

	herunterladen. Die Datei obex_main.c wie unter http://blog.chris.de/archives/19_Bluetooth_Linux_and_a_Mobile.html beschrieben editieren:

	Die Zeile:

	custfunc.userdata = gt->userdata;

	gegen die Zeile:

	custfunc.customdata = gt->userdata;

	austauschen.

	Anschließend mit make übersetzten und dann installieren.

2. Module und Programme starten	

	<-------- auf der Konsole------------->

	modprobe bluez

	modprobe hci_usb

	killall hcid sdpd (solte eigentlich nicht notwendig sein)

	modprobe rfcomm

	modprobe ussp

	hcid; sdpd; hciconfig hci0 piscan noauth up

	sdptool add --channel=10 OPUSH

	rfcomm bind "Handy_hex-Adresse" 10 

	<-------- Ende der Konsole------------->

3. Daten übertragen

	Bluetooth auf dem Handy einschalten.

	ussp-push /dev/ttyU0 "locale_datei" "dateiname_auf_dem_handy"

	Auf dem Handy die Datei annehmen.

Klaus

----------

## sirro

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Wer eine Nokia 7650 hat, es gibt da eine möglichkeit das Handy dirket in Dateien system einzubinden, sprich mounten.
> 
> dazu sollte man mal nach p3nfs aussachau halten. 

 

Da ich jetzt selber am Thema interessiert bin, habe ich mal ein ebuild dafür geschrieben [1] 

Unter [2] ist ein ebuild für die openobex-apps.

Falls mal jemand (wie ich) den Thread bei seiner Suche findet...

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37010

[2] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37014

----------

## der_maddin

< off-topic >

ääh, sach mal, klausx, dein avatar ....

ist das nicht ein THC - Molekül ??

</ off - topic >

----------

